# how to go low



## pickle (Mar 31, 2014)

I have an 87 stanza and can't seem to find anything for lowering kits. Its a new england daily so I don't just wanna cut the coils cuz winter frost heaves blow. I'd prefer an adjustable set of coilovers, will kits for other models fit and if so what. Please help me get low


----------



## Nissancherryn12 (Aug 27, 2014)

I know you can find H&R springs in Europa. Not sure how it works out with lowering springs in the USA?


----------

